# Silver Conversion vid



## SilverNitrate (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a silver oxide to elemental conversion video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJd0EnLwt44


----------



## DNIndustry (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow thanks! i didnt have a chance to watch it but looks interesting...is it you?>


----------



## hrushi (Feb 3, 2009)

Great video 

what is that syrup which is being added

Can you elaborate the detail procedure

Hrushi


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 3, 2009)

hrushi:

It is just Karo syrup..pretty common in USA.Common sugar will work lovely...just add a little bit og sodium hydroxide to water,then add the sugar ,stirr hard and you will do it.

Regards

Manuel


----------



## hrushi (Feb 9, 2009)

Manuel:

Can you elaborate the whole process please.

Regards 
Hrushikesh


----------



## SilverNitrate (Feb 10, 2009)

In the video, sugar (sucrose) was cracked with sodium hydroxide at a 3:1 ratio along with water to make the necessary aldose I call 'caustic syurp' the silver hydroxide/oxide solution will instantly be reduced to silver metal.


----------



## Lou (Feb 11, 2009)

All you're doing when you add caustic is opening up the ring and splitting the bond between the C1 and C2 carbons on glucose and fructrose (disaccharide ring system). When you do that, then you have free aldoses that can do the reducing.

The -ose on sucrose indicates it's a reducing sugar (meaning that the aldehyde function can be oxidized further, usually to a carboxylic acid). This however is incorrect because it has no anomeric hydroxyl groups! In fact, it is the base hydrolysis that makes them useful for reduction.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 16, 2009)

Hrushi:

The process is quite simple and it has been posted by others..here is what I do:

Dissolve the impure silver in 1:1 solution of concentrated nitric acid and distilled water,let settle down and filter the liquid.The mud in the filter need treatment for gold and PGM.

Add to the liquid table salt,it will form white clumps of silver chloride,let settle down,wash and pour off the liquid.

Add to the white precipitate sodium hydroxide until you get a black mud,then add common sugar and stirr hard...the solution will boil and form a grey/green mud which is pure silver.

I hope it helps.

Regards


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 16, 2009)

Lou,my good friend:

Thanks for your excellent explanation about sugar reductors...now we know what happens with using common sugar instead of Karo syrup.In my opinion you are the best organic chemist of this forum.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------

